# Change name in Blur?



## billy18 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi. I just installed Blur for pc and I was wondering if it's possible to change the name displayed on top-right of the screen. The default is my PC's name and I can't find out how to rename. Any ideas?


----------



## billy18 (Apr 2, 2010)

Still can't find a solution; changing pc's name didn't help. Can someone help me?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Have you spoken to the manufacturer?


----------

